# What to do with oranges almost over-ripe?



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a couple of oranges that are almost at the verge of going bad. Is there any fashion I can prepare them in (some syrup?) that would mask their over-ripeness?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The interior of an orange is either good or bad, it doesn't ripen like a soft fruit does, where it's good, and then it's iffy and then it's bad. If they're starting to turn on the outside (go either hard or mushy or moldy), I'd toss them, because they're probably already bad on the inside.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I agree that oranges don't have an "iffy" stage, but sometimes some parts are good and some are bad, and even after you cut off the bad parts the good parts don't taste quite fresh. What I do with old oranges is cook them with whatever other odds and ends of fruit I have around, a little cinnamon, and maybe some honey if they need it. (Often, over-ripe fruit is very sweet.) Eat over yogurt, cereal, ice cream, pancakes, whatever.


----------



## summermay (Apr 11, 2008)

We make juice for immediate consumption and if there is plenty of supply, it gets refridgerated for sorbet/ice cream.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

as long as they're not moldy or mushy, i will usually cut them up for smoothies. Just quarter them and then cut out the flesh (i have navel oranges so they're seedless) and throw them in the blender with a banana, berries, greens, etc. They're really good in smoothies!


----------

